# Cafe Tucci.....Gloucester Docks



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Popped in to Cafe Tucci today which is located in Barge Arm east, Gloucester Docks as next door cafe, Cafe Corretto was to busy.

Tucci describes it self as sophisticated and modern selling Italian coffee, cake and more.

We left really dissappointed after spending £23 on 3 lattes, 2 hot chocolates, a coke, 2 carrott cakes, 2 chocolate tortes. (hardly Italian cakes/pastries at all)

The latte was one of the worse i have had in ages, milk was boiled with no texture to it at all, only a single shot put into a large 12/14oz cup. Dont take sugar but had to add brown sugar to the boiled milk to add some taste.

Really unfriendly staff apart from the lady taking money at the till.

Wished we went to nero/ costa now.

They had the grinder i want as well Rossi RR55OD, and the Mrs. said it was huge.......gutted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Does this mean the search for the grinder continues then?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nope, made my mind up on this mine for sure. She since said it was the hopper that was huge. wont be using that anyway


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There you go , when it turns up without a hopper in situ it will be a win, and not as big as expected!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Every time I've been to Corretto its been packed and Tucci has been empty..now i know why!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

We really enjoyed Corretto when we went there for a true 'continental breakfast' a few weeks ago. Helpful & friendly staff.


----------

